# 2023 Ontario Moose Hunt



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

I just put my deposit down with Graywood Outfitters for a 2023 moose hunt 150 miles north of Nakina. Has anyone hunted up there?

I want to get trip insurance, which is the best company for this?









Gray Wood Outfitters | Moose & Bear Hunting | Pike & Walleye Fishing


Far into the extreme northern wilderness of Northwestern Ontario and way past all the other lodges and outpost camps north of Nakina is your dream destination.




www.graywoodoutfitters.com






Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

I have not hunted with them but hunted due west of where you are going back in 2012. No moose for us but the old couple that flew in the afternoon after we left camp saw a bull on the sandbar in front of the camp and shot it the next day. That's hunting! Up that far north you will likely be getting into caribou country. We saw tracks every day along every sandy place we pulled off to call but never saw any on that trip.

As for trip insurance, I have always used Travel Guard. They had the best prices for what I wanted the first two times I used insurance so I just quit looking elsewhere. Look into trip insurance ASAP. At least with TG, if you get it within 10 days of sending in your trip deposit it is less expensive. On trips where I only need to put down a deposit (half) and .pay the rest upon arrival I usually only take out insurance for what I have put down and what it would cost to travel one way. If I have to pay everything up front I take out a policy to cover it all. 

I cannot tell you how good they are when it comes to payouts because I have never had to find out.. FM


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

Forest Meister said:


> I have not hunted with them but hunted due west of where you are going back in 2012. No moose for us but the old couple that flew in the afternoon after we left camp saw a bull on the sandbar in front of the camp and shot it the next day. That's hunting! Up that far north you will likely be getting into caribou country. We saw tracks every day along every sandy place we pulled off to call but never saw any on that trip.
> 
> As for trip insurance, I have always used Travel Guard. They had the best prices for what I wanted the first two times I used insurance so I just quit looking elsewhere. Look into trip insurance ASAP. At least with TG, if you get it within 10 days of sending in your trip deposit it is less expensive. On trips where I only need to put down a deposit (half) and .pay the rest upon arrival I usually only take out insurance for what I have put down and what it would cost to travel one way. If I have to pay everything up front I take out a policy to cover it all.
> 
> I cannot tell you how good they are when it comes to payouts because I have never had to find out.. FM


Awesome! I can’t wait to get up there! It’s a relatively new outfitter that has taken over the “Eddie North” operation. They have communicated really well and the owner will be my guide. There’s always a risk with newer outfitters, but recent reviews reassure me.

Thanks for the insurance tips, I will start shopping tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## LWCClub (Oct 20, 2011)

I was just doing some research on them the other day. Do you know what lake you are going to? I fished out of Beteau lake three times in the early to mid 90’s. It was incredible fishing but the camp was horrendous. These people look like they’ve done a nice job with it. I would be interested in how they do for you. I’m considering a fishing trip in two years and a moose trip in 2 years after that. I’m off to Newfoundland for moose, and Atlantic’s in 5 weeks!


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

LWCClub said:


> I was just doing some research on them the other day. Do you know what lake you are going to? I fished out of Beteau lake three times in the early to mid 90’s. It was incredible fishing but the camp was horrendous. These people look like they’ve done a nice job with it. I would be interested in how they do for you. I’m considering a fishing trip in two years and a moose trip in 2 years after that. I’m off to Newfoundland for moose, and Atlantic’s in 5 weeks!


Yea they have redone most of their camps in the last two years. The plan right now is Beteau for the second week of October. They are putting some effort into expanding their moose operations to Richter Lake. If they have a good season on Richter next year then I may go there. They are the only outfitter in the area that would book a 1X1 guided moose hunt. Most operations in Ontario are group hunts for one tag.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## LWCClub (Oct 20, 2011)

steelyspeed said:


> Yea they have redone most of their camps in the last two years. The plan right now is Beteau for the second week of October. They are putting some effort into expanding their moose operations to Richter Lake. If they have a good season on Richter next year then I may go there. They are the only outfitter in the area that would book a 1X1 guided moose hunt. Most operations in Ontario are group hunts for one tag.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


Good to know about the 1x1 I couldn’t find anyone either for a 1x1 rifle hunt, just bow. Because of that I booked NF. Sure wish i could have just driven to Nakina and flown from there. I have always loved the Attawapiskat system. Fished it 8 times, 3 trips to Beteau as mentioned and 5 to Pym Island starting in ‘86 ending about ‘96 or ‘98.
I spent 8 weeks of my life on that river and never saw a moose but the word back then was the moose winter along the river and show up around rut time and was phenomenal hunting, but that was 25-35 years ago now too...sure doesn’t feel like it’s been that long. Good luck to you.


----------



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

LWCClub said:


> I was just doing some research on them the other day. Do you know what lake you are going to? I fished out of Beteau lake three times in the early to mid 90’s. It was incredible fishing but the camp was horrendous. These people look like they’ve done a nice job with it. I would be interested in how they do for you. I’m considering a fishing trip in two years and a moose trip in 2 years after that. I’m off to Newfoundland for moose, and Atlantic’s in 5 weeks!


I went on (2) trips to Beteau when I was in my late teens. It was such and awesome time fishing. The camp may have been nothing to look at, but if you didn't know any better and were there to fish, it was perfect. I loved reading all of the trip reports from the other fisherman that were written on the walls. As a youngster I was always enthralled by the stories that Patrick told us of spending his summers up there. Just remember him always saying 'Government be damned'.....and that was 25yrs ago!
They want a pretty penny to go fishing there these days, but I think it will absolutely be worth it to go back. I just need to do some selling to the family!
The reviews of Eddie's North were not very favorable, but hopeful about Grey Wood can make this thing happen!


----------



## steelyspeed (Apr 10, 2016)

It’s great to find a few people who have been to the region! All it takes is a 150 mile float plane ride . Hopefully in two years I come back with a great report.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Vote #2 for Travel Guard. I've only purchased trip insurance twice, and used them both times. Similar to FM, I found it to be the most reasonable for the coverage I was looking for. Thankfully, no claims, so can't report on that aspect.


----------



## 7mmsendero (Dec 2, 2010)

I fished just out of Nakina about 20 years ago, drive in lake. We saw a few moose and a bunch of woodland caribou. I’d like to go back, the guy passed away that had the cabins.


----------

